# Cichlid Tankmates for a 55 gallon



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all. I am new to this forum, and I thought I would ask some questions.

I recently converted my standard 55 gallon aquarium, which I had a snake in, into an aquarium. I currently have an Aqueon Quietflow 55/75 filter, a good heater (don't know off of the top of my head what it's called), and all the other necessary things. I have collected and cleaned quiet a bit of rocks, and have built a nice structure with plenty of caves and hiding spots. My substrate is CaribSea Cichlid sand. 

I plan on picking up some Salvinis, Jewel Cichlids, and probably some other type of cichlid from the local fish store soon. 

I was wondering if those cichlids would go well in my aquarium. Also, I was wondering if it would be better to go with many types of African cichlids instead. The affordable Mbuna at my lfs are about .5 - 1", so it is hard to tell species. Any advice on what would be best? Or how many of each species would be good. 

Also, would there be any room in a 55 gallon with those cichlids for an oddball of sorts? Possibly a fire eel? Maybe even a bichir? A crab could be neat if it would be possible. 

Thanks.


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

*Here is the picture*

There is my aquarium. I still need to get a black background and move the heater (the suction cups broke)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

a 55 is small. For adult cichlids, it is small. You can 1 pair of Salvini (Central american, moderate water ) or one pair of a larger jewel cichlid (African, but soft water, pH > 7) or about 8-12 mbuna (African, hard water, high pH).or an eel or a crab or bichir. YOu don't want to mix any oddball with aggressive cichlids or mix new world and old world cichlids. 

I don't like mixed mbuna unless you do an all male tank, but research can help you pick out one or two compatible species. Use cichlid-forum.com species profiles to play name the "assorted cichlids". If you go mbuna, triple the amount of rocks. (I can't see your pics)

I suggest you pick the fish that best suits your tap water for ease of care.

Take your time and make a choice you will be happy with long term. Some cichlids have been known to live 20 years.


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you for the quick reply. I will follow your suggestion as much as I can. I thought I could mix African with American cichlids because I am buying them tank bred for many generations. 

About the mbuna, I had earlier planned to put some Afra and Electric Yellows together, but I could only get the 6 or 7 of each species online. Sorry the picture didn't show, it only shows half the time for me, but I'm not sure if I could triple the amount of rocks in my tank. 

If I do go the eel route, which species would be best? And could any live in the Lake Malawi setup I have? Or would I have to change it? 

Thanks.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

There are rift lake spiny eels you may consider for this. They most notably come from Lake Tanganyika. Mastacembelus ellipsifer, in particular, is at least somewhat present in the hobby. It's still worth noting that the tank is on the small side.


----------



## evanjames (Mar 5, 2013)

If a 55 gallon would be on the small side, would a 55 gallon stacked full on rocks with 15 or so mbuna be too small? If it's not, would I need to remove some rocks so there is a sandy space? My largest sandy space is less than 50 inches squared (my estimates are unreliable at best). 

If it helps, I currently have these one inch cichlids in the "assorted cichlids" tank. 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/cichlids/39673-help-identifying-cichlids.html

Thanks


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

I can't seem to open your pictures for some reason. I currently have a 65 gallon with the following fish and everyone gets along just fine. 5 yellow tail acei, 2 tanzania acei, 1 yellow lab, 1 red top hongi, 1 cobalt blue, and a bristle nose pleco. Make sure when you build the caves they are in seperate piles and no other "cave" is touching the other because 1 fish will claim all the connecting caves as his/her territory. The only fish that ever caused an issue in my tank was a red zebra and he was taken out immediately. In your tank it is best to either stick with two species if you want a lot of fish, or go with an all male tank for more variety. I do agree about the cichlid-forum.com I also belong to that one and a lot of people are very informative and know their stuff. I'm still a beginner at this and so far haven't killed anyone haha. Just make sure to have the following ready when you ask questions on the other forum. Your tank demensions, ammonia level, nitrite level, nitrate level, ph level, and how long the tank has been cycling. Hope this helps a bit. Good Luck!


----------

